# using Utah Ice rock to increase the total hardness



## cco113 (Aug 21, 2014)

My local petstore just advertised that they had imported Utah Ice rock (selenite), and that this would be a perfect way to increase the total hardness in our soft tapwater.
Does anyone here use Utah Ice in their tanks? Negative and positive experiences with this?

I`ve read different posts in norwegian forums about the subject, and peple here say that it`s often difficult to decide the exact amount of rock one should use in the tank.
Someone also has experienced that a lime coating got stuck on EVERYTHING in the tank, including tubes to the pump, all of the rocks, the aquarium glass and so on.. and this coating was almost impossible to remove..

I have used gH/dH+ to increase my total hardness, and thought that Utah Ice perhaps could be another way to do it.. But I don`t want lime coating in my tank, though..


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Never heard of it, what type of rock is it. I use limestone rock in my tanks.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I looked at 4 or 5 other forum discussions on Utah Ice Rocks. My assessment of the conversations is that no one knows much about it but everyone has an opinion on it. (That's a half hour I wish I had back) 

One point was brought up that is worth mentioning, Since it dissolves in the tank readily, you will have to keep buying it in perpetuity. I don't know how much it will cost you, but that will up to you to decide.

Years ago, when you wanted to increase hardness and pH, you used Baking soda and Epsom salts.

Joe


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

First of all i would like to point out, especially for tank bred fish, that stable parameters are sometimes better than playing with parameters (especially if your talking about making your own buffers using baking soda and such). It is needed for some water but some people take it too far. A fish from lake malawi for example will tolerate a 7.5PH that is constant better than large water changes with constant PH swings while the buffer takes effect. But there is a line where water needs to be modified.......

And this brings me to my next point, is that people that modify water (either with chemicals or with substrate/rocks that modify)...........doing much more frequent but smaller water changes is much more important. If your tap water is 7.0......but your tank is 8.0.........doing a 50% water change that i would think nothing of doing is a no no IMO. Said water change would drop your tank to a 7.5 PH instantly. Not good for a fish. Just things to think about. I dont have all the info on the tank involved or anything like that but figured id throw this out there.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Consistency is key, and measurable additions of buffers are easily managed.



Mschn99 said:


> A fish from lake malawi for example will tolerate a 7.5PH that is constant better than large water changes with constant PH swings while the buffer takes effect.


 If the tank is constantly at pH 7.5, then it is buffered. Additives like baking soda and instantaneously buffering once dissolved (which is generally before you put it in the tank).



Mschn99 said:


> people that modify water (either with chemicals or with substrate/rocks that modify)...........doing much more frequent but smaller water changes is much more important.


 Not really. Just do it properly and there's no shift in pH. I'm a strong proponent of doing 75% WC weekly on Tanganyikan breeding tanks. And I buffer the heck out of my water. Buffering *prevents *those swings that you're writing about, not causes them.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Selenite is gypsum- CaSO4[/sub]-2H[sub]20 and is more soluble than other mineral forms of calcium, thus is likely to increase your hardness more consistently than crushed coral, for example. But the lime problem... ha! If you use CO2 for plants in your tank- or use sodium bicarbonate to raise your buffering capacity- I suspect you'll get lime deposits with selenite.

It will take more time to dissolve than, say, Epsom salt, which is cheap, easy to get, and dissolves instantly in water. So, I'm not sure of the advantage of Utah Ice Rock, but I don't see any harm (other than lime deposits) from using it. However, if you want to easily adjust your hardness, go with Epsom salt. For very soft water, start with 1 tsp per 10 gallons.


----------

